# How can i clean my bubbler pipe?



## Vapors33 (Jul 19, 2007)

Ive been searching for solutions on how to clean my bubbler pipe. I already boiled it and rinsed it with hot water but there is still resin stuck at the bottom of the chamber and in where the stem is at.

I heard goo gone is best but doesnt it make the pipe smell nasty?

here is some pics of my bubbler.

any tips would be nice 
thanks


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 19, 2007)

rubbing alcohol...soak it in a bowl of it for a few hours.it will be back to normal in no time.


----------



## screwdriver (Jul 22, 2007)

You can also add salt for a little abrasion if you shake it. Margarita salt is supposed to be better. Pipe cleaners, q-tips. The best advise is to clean it often, before it gets the big hardened resin lumps.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice pipe..

What makes that pipe a " bubbler"


----------



## gottagrow_420 (Jul 22, 2007)

Rubbing Alochol works pretty good and the salt thing is a good idea. If you are worried about the taste just put some listerene in it you know the mouth wash it has alochol and works great leaves the pipe with a minty taste for a couple hits after too. I just fill a large glass"big enough for bubbler to fit and drop in in let it soak.


----------



## Vapors33 (Jul 25, 2007)

you put water at the chamber. then it bubbles when you hit the pipe.


----------



## Roots Dog (Jul 25, 2007)

rubbing alcohol and Margarita salt is the best way to go. just fill a bowl and leave it over night and good as new. thats what i do and it always works.


----------



## Bubby (Jul 25, 2007)

In my experience, the normal rubbing alcohol took so long it wasn't worth it.

Ask around the pharmacies for "99% isopropyl alcohol". That'll usually melt off any tar in your pipe. The suggestion about the salt helps a lot too.



Oh, and be careful about how much you use.. around here, the stuff is kept behind the counter because it can be used mischievously. 
This stuff is also handy if you ever want to make hash.


----------

